# What are they????



## hispeedguy (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought these in 1991 and was told they are called Grim Reaper's. They are 12" 6ohms single voice coil subs. The baskets are cast aluminum. They have MADE IN ENGLAND casted on the rim. I don't know who the manufacture is and would like to know more about them. 

They look like speakers called ADG's but they are so not the same as i had them side by side.

All i know is that they sound good and will not blow up. I first ran them off at PPI A600 in parallel at 3.3ohms for a few years and then off a A1200 for a long time. They work great in a 2.2cuft ported box with a four by four inch port.

If anyone has any info i would be so thankful. Hispeedguy


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Warfdale,Ohm,B&W?


----------



## hispeedguy (Feb 14, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Warfdale,Ohm,B&W?


 I looked at all three web sites but since they are oldies i didn't see any that look like them.

I am not sure if they are one of the manufacturer of the subs or not. i think i would have to send them a pic and see what they say.

Thanks for the three leeds


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Subscribed for more info!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, the correct spelling is Wharfedale.
I did find a listing for those but it was from a 1997 CSR magazine.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They look like FunkyPup's to me. LOL.


----------



## hispeedguy (Feb 14, 2012)

lol i don't think there FunkyPup's . They don't have magnets like mine...lmao


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe KEF or Celestion.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Tannoy


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

EAW?


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

hispeedguy said:


> They have MADE IN ENGLAND casted on the rim.


Gawd blimey it's da Guvna

gercha


----------



## hispeedguy (Feb 14, 2012)

i thought this was going to be easy...lol to bad there older then the internet..haha


----------

